# Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

Hallo!


Da ja in den letzten Monaten einige Angelkutter auf Grund fehlender Buchungen ihren Betrieb eingestellt haben, wäre es interessant zu wissen, welche Kutter noch in Betrieb sind und welche aufgegeben wurden.

Bitte verkneift Euch irgendwelche Bewertungen der Angelkutter. Es geht einzig darum, ob es sie noch gibt oder eben nicht mehr.

 Bitte um Eure Meldungen nach folgendem Beispiel-Schema:


 ____________________________________________
Name: HMS Backfisch

Heimathafen: Warnemünde

Webseite: www.hms-backfisch.de

Status: aktiv / unklar / aufgegeben

Quelle: www.hms-backfisch.de/info.htm

Stand: 30.7.2018
____________________________________________
(Das ist nur ein Beispiel!!!)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name:  MS Zufriedenheit

Heimathafen: Warnemünde

Webseite:  www.hochseeangeln-warnemuende.de

Status: aufgegeben

 Quelle: https://web.archive.org/web/20180628204954/https://www.hochseeangeln-warnemuende.de/, Telefonat Betreiber vom 30.7.2018

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name:  MS Seeadler

Heimathafen: Stadthafen Rostock

Webseite: http://ms-seeadler.com/ http://www.hochseeangeln-warnemuende.de

Status: aktiv

Quelle: Direktauskunft vom Anbieter

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

https://erlebnis-meer.de/standorte


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name:  MS Hanno Günther

Heimathafen: Warnemünde

 Webseite: http://angel-seetouristik.de/51/hochseeangeln

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: http://angel-seetouristik.de/87/ueber-uns/die-rote-flotte

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name:  MS Chemnitz

Heimathafen: Warnemünde

 Webseite: http://angel-seetouristik.de/51/hochseeangeln

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: http://angel-seetouristik.de/87/uebe...ie-rote-flotte

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Karoline

Heimathafen: Burgstaaken

 Webseite: http://www.hochseeangeln.com/http://angel-seetouristik.de/51/hochseeangeln

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-karoline-14http://angel-seetouristik.de/87/ueber-uns/die-rote-flotte

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Störtebeker

Heimathafen: Burgstaaken

 Webseite: www.reederei-neumann.de

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-stoertebeker-10

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Karoline

Heimathafen: Burgstaaken

 Webseite: www.hochseeangeln.com

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-karoline-12

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Rechtlich interessant dürfte es beim Status "unklar" und "aufgegeben" werden. 

Ich möchte mir die Finger daran nicht verbrennen. Ist nur ein gutgemeinter Hinweis...

Es spricht nichts gegend die Veröffentlichung des aktiven Status, eher im Gegenteil. Das haben wir ja auf unserer Seite auch veröffentlicht.


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Silverland

Heimathafen: Burgstaaken

 Webseite: www.hochseeangeln-fehmarn.de

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-silverland-7

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Kehrheim

Heimathafen: Burgstaaken

 Webseite: www.hochseeangeln-fehmarn.de

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-kehrheim-11

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Rechtlich interessant dürfte es beim Status "unklar" und "aufgegeben" werden.
> 
> Ich möchte mir die Finger daran nicht verbrennen. Ist nur ein gutgemeinter Hinweis...
> 
> Es spricht nichts gegend die Veröffentlichung des aktiven Status, eher im Gegenteil. Das haben wir ja auf unserer Seite auch veröffentlicht.




Habe gerade mit denen telefoniert. Es ist so! Sie sind auch dem allgemeinen Kuttersterben zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Ich habe es auch nicht böse gemeint


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Südwind

Heimathafen: Burgstaaken

 Webseite: www.hochseeangeln.com

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-suedwind-9https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-karoline-12

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Hai IV

Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen

 Webseite: www.hai4.de

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-hai-iv-4

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Monika

Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen

 Webseite: www.ms-monika.de

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-monika-2https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-suedwind-9

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Tanja

Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen

 Webseite: www.ostseefreunde.com

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-tanja-3

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS SEHO

Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen

 Webseite: www.ms-seho.de

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-seho-13

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Einigkeit

Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen

 Webseite: www.ms-einigkeit.de

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-einigkeit-6https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-monika-2

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Jule

Heimathafen: Heiligenhafen

 Webseite: www.ms-jule.de

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-jule-8https://erlebnis-meer.de/kutter/ms-einigkeit-6

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## TeeHawk (30. Juli 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name: MS Caspar

Heimathafen: Barhöft

 Webseite: http://www.hafen-barhoeft.de/Angelfahrten/angelfahrten.html

 Status: aktiv

Quelle: http://www.hafen-barhoeft.de/Angelfahrten/angelfahrten.html

Stand: 30.07.2018


----------



## BerndH (1. August 2018)

*AW: Umfrage: Angelkutter Status Ostsee*

Name:                      MS Antje D.


Heimathafen:             Maasholm


Webseite:                 www-hochseeangelfahrten-maasholm.de


Status:                     aktiv


Quelle:                      persönlich angerufen


Stand:                      31.07.2018


----------

